# Do I need fresh Indian PCC for Australian PR - applying from NZ



## gurminder_grewal (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello friends.

I am a NZ resident, and want to immigrate to Oz.

I moved to NZ on a PR visa on 7 Jan 2014 with wife and daughter ( 3 yr old now). We never left NZ after coming here ( no trips to india).

I have got positive EA assessment as ( Engineering Technologist + 9 yr Exp ) and have filed EOI on 9 Oct 2015. for 489 ( relative sponsered ) . I have 65 points and want to get my PR ASAP, as I missed 4 job offers because of NO RIGHT TO WORK.

Pls clariify following doubts ?


1. Can I used my old PCC which I used for NZ PR for australian PR purpose, as I never left NZ after arriving here.

2. Is a fresh Indian PCC a definite requirement ?..even for my 3 yr old daughter ?

3. I am still awaiitng my EOI result, is it good to get the Medicals and PCC done, as they may delay my application later on 

Thanking in advance !


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Yes, you still need because the PCC that you have with you now is labelled as issued for New Zealand. It also might not be valid anymore (validity of PCC is 12 months). You need a new one issued for COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA (these words printed on it exactly like this).

2. PCC is required only from those who are 16+ years of age.

3. If you are certain that you will get invited soon, you can get the Medicals and PCC done, but doing this now will leave you with less time between visa grant and the date when you are required to land in Australia to keep the PR valid. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html


----------



## gurminder_grewal (Jul 25, 2015)

Thak you for reply. But a Police Check is carried out in the same way by indian police whether it is requested by OZ or NZ. and since it certifies that I have no criminal record prior landing here, and I never went back, so shouldn't it SUFFICE, if CO has some logic.??

following is a example where a guy got his PR without fresh PCC.




> Originally Posted by joshi90 View Post
> PCC ?? which PCC.... I have AFP and INDIAN POlice Clearance,
> 
> AFP expires in year and Indian PCC needs to re-done if you visit india after you have got your PCC, If you dont visit then its all good to use the same, I havent been to india since Feb 2011 and I have done Indian Police Check in Nov 2011, So its still valid...to prove that I have got my grant when I asked the same question to the C/O....
> ...


----------



## gurminder_grewal (Jul 25, 2015)

THANQ Kee Da,

After landing in VICTORIA ( regional area) for my 489( family sponsered) . Can I work Offshore for some company based in WA ?. As I am in shipping, and we usually work at sea, it is compulsary that I have to work in VICTORIA ONLY for first 2 yrs... Most of the shipping companies have officies in all big OZ cities, and work around the cost ?? does it matter ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe they did without having to get a new PCC, but DIBP clearly says here that the validity is 12 months: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for

Also, I don't think one has to be in the country to commit an offense and get into the police books of that country.

As for your other query regarding 489, I am not sure about it. You will have to search for relevant threads to get this info or post your query there.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys need a quick help. quite confused and stuck in this step for a while.

I'm submitting the docs for my visa application. My partner has stayed in USA for 8 months (5months+1.5 months+1.5 months). Does she require a PCC from USA? 

Im quite confused after reading the below from immi.gov.au page:
_you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department._


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hari,

I am not sure where you found that text- maybe from citizenship application related checklists/ requirements. For PR, check the "Character requirements" part from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

hari05 said:


> Guys need a quick help. quite confused and stuck in this step for a while.
> 
> I'm submitting the docs for my visa application. My partner has stayed in USA for 8 months (5months+1.5 months+1.5 months). Does she require a PCC from USA?
> 
> ...



Read: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

hari05 said:


> Guys need a quick help. quite confused and stuck in this step for a while.
> 
> I'm submitting the docs for my visa application. My partner has stayed in USA for 8 months (5months+1.5 months+1.5 months). Does she require a PCC from USA?
> 
> ...


For a visa you only need police checks from any country where you've spent at least 12 months in the last 10 years since you turned 16 years old.


----------



## irshad123 (Apr 4, 2018)

*India PCC expired. Do I need to create a new one?*

Hi,

I got the invite (190) on 25/05/2018. Now I need to apply for visa.

However, my India PCC will expire on 30/05/2017.

However, I have never left Australia from the time I have applied for PCC. Or to be precise, I have never left Australia in the last 2 years.

In this case, do I still need to get a new PCC or my existing expired PCC will do for applying visa?.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,
Irshad


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

irshad123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invite (190) on 25/05/2018. Now I need to apply for visa.
> 
> ...


If you are hoping for a direct grant I would get a new PCC as it will technically be expired - even if you were to apply before 30/05/2018 (see for example DHA's advice regarding medical checkups: if your visa takes longer than 12 months to process, you might have to do them again since they have a 12 month validity similar to PCC). 

If you want to save money and potentially waiting longer for the grant is not an issue - just submit the present PCC you have, and wait and see if the CO asks for a fresh PCC or accepts this one.


----------



## irshad123 (Apr 4, 2018)

Many thanks for reply. I will better apply for a new PCC than to wait and watch. Thanks again.


----------

